# Mpimbwe Fronts! Lots of Pics!



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

Heres some pics of my 55 gallon with 4 mpimbwe gibberosa and 1 Burundi. Alpha male is about 7" and the rest are about 5-6" ratio is 2M 2F and the one burundi is about 6" not sure of sex on it though. There is also some pics of some F1 mpimbwe fry I just bought. I have 9 of them and 2 yellow lab fry in my 29 gallon. All of this is in my dorm room here at school. Let me know what ya think. And please please please, don't comment on the size of the tank for the larger frontosa!:-x Trust me I've done plenty of research on them and I know a 6' tank is ideal, and they will get that tank. As of right now I see them most of the time and if anything did go wrong in the 55 gallon I would fix it... I wouldn't want anything happening to them b/c I put more money into this type of fish than most people put into fish in general. Anyway, sorry I just always get comments about that when people don't know my story:chair: . Thanks in advance for the comments!:lol: 

Full tank shot








Alpha Male








Beta Male








Beta Male and Females








Random Burundi Anyone want him?








29 Gallon








Fry in 29 gallon


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

OH and another thing, if anyone ever wants mpimbwe or burundi fry let me know and I can refer you to a good friend who has some amazing W/C colonies that he breeds.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Those are awesome! Nice lookin Fronts. I think the Mbibwe are the best looking out of the front family. 

Are you going to school in SE or SW MO? Did I talk to you about Balck Calvus a little while back?


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

yea I'm going to school southwest, springfield MO, yea you talked to me about black calvus, haven't seen any lately cept the one I snagged for my friend, I'll check before i had home for springbreak on the 23rd and let ya know if I see anything.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

lookin good zack...recovering very nicely. and yea..im pretty excited to get my calvus...u gotta remember him this time


----------



## frontosalova (Jan 28, 2007)

Really nice looking fish.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice looking fish. You realize that your tanks are horribly overstocked right? (Yea all of you hush, this is the pot calling the kettle black thank you.  )

I have kapampa, burundi, moba and kigoma. They are all beautiful fish in their own respect...


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

do you have any pics up Gem? 

Fishman, If you find a Calvus or two or three, i would also like to pick up another Mbibwe also. Let me know whats up. Thanks


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

I wouldn't say horribly overstocked... Just slightly...


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice fronts!

In regards to the larger ones, how large were they when you acquired them and how long did it take them to attain their current size?


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

Lets see.... I bought my mpimbwe about a year ago, and the male was about 5" I think... not for sure and females were about 4.5 i wanna say. Now the females are close to 5.5" or 6" and the male will be over 7" when he gets his fins all the way back. the burundi is maybe a lil over a year, maybe like a year and 2 months or so, and he was 1.5" when I got him and now hes 6"


----------

